# Stocking: Problems?



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm planning on stocking a 10 gallon aquarium with a pair of German Blue Rams, 3 Endlers, and 2 Dalmation Mollies. Will there be any issues? I heard that Rams can be territorial, is this solely with their own kind, or with others, too? I will be upgrading tank size as soon as I am able.
Thanks.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If it was me, I would leave out the mollies...they do better in brackish anyhow, and imho they just don't "fit". And it'll make for an easier tank by lowering the bioload...


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I would leave them out but we have a ton to get rid of. Maybe I'll put the mollies on their own. Thanks.


----------

